# Star Trek: Strange New Worlds: Dreharbeiten gestartet und Schauspieler vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds: Dreharbeiten gestartet und Schauspieler vorgestellt*

						Star Trek: Strange New Worlds dreht sich um die Besatzung der Original-Enterprise zu Zeiten Christopher Pikes. Nun hat CBS den Drehstart der Serie bekanntgegeben und weitere Darsteller vorgestellt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds: Dreharbeiten gestartet und Schauspieler vorgestellt*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. März 2021)

Puhh, jetzt übertreibens die Leute aber, lange Zeit gar keine neue Serie, jetzt auf einmal schießen die aus dem Boden wie Pilze, wenn das nicht nach hinten los geht.

Aber wie es aussieht, könnte es wieder eine echte StarTrek Serie werden, nach langer langer Zeit.
Hoffentlich basteln die noch mal am Design des Raumschiffs, in Discovery war mir die Brücke der Enterprise noch zu verspielt.
Die Schauspieler die Pike und Nr1 in Discovery gaben fand ich echt toll, die beiden passen gut hinein, ich hoffe die anderen sind ähnlich gut.


			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Anders als Discovery und Picard soll Star Trek: Strange New Worlds wieder Einzelepisoden erhalten.


JA! Sehr gut, das freut mich sehr  Gute Entscheidung


----------



## Honkalonka78 (15. März 2021)

Wie ich mich freue! Anson Mount passt perfekt in die Rolle.


----------



## Nuallan (15. März 2021)

Kurtzman wird es wieder versauen, jede Wette. Nach Discovery, Picard und Lower Decks erwarte ich wieder ein Desaster. Würde mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen, aber die Hoffnung geht gegen null.


----------



## ararat (15. März 2021)

Star Trek ist zu einem Propagandafilm über sexuelle Minderheiten geworden


----------



## Dahaka92 (15. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Kurtzman wird es wieder versauen, jede Wette. Nach Discovery, Picard und Lower Decks erwarte ich wieder ein Desaster. Würde mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen, aber die Hoffnung geht gegen null.



Ich finde die älteren Star Trek Serien überhaupt nicht gut, dafür hat Discovery mich zu 100% überzeugt.


----------



## bulli007 (15. März 2021)

Einzelepisoden sind ein Richtiger Schritt nach vorne, dies aber mit dem selben Team zu realisieren wohl kaum.
Das einzig gute ist die Besetzung Anson Mount als Pike, zu dem dem die Rolle richtig gut passt.
Dummerweise wird der Rest wohl wie gehabt Politisch gerecht  überbesetzt mit mindesten 50% Frauenanteil, wovon mindestens 2 die höchsten Stellungen besitzen, über alle Männer regieren und immer im Vordergrund stehen. Zusätzlich muss es auch mindestens ein Homosexuelles Paar geben, das ständig immer wieder präsentiert was sie sind und wie sehr sie sich mögen.
Nicht zu vergessen das ewige geweine und die unendlich oft vorkommenden Gefühlsausbrüche ala Burnham, die wohl jeden Zuschauer die Wut ins Gesicht und den Daumen auf die Stoptaste  treiben.
Nichts gegen Frauen, Politische Korrektheit und Gefühlen, die gab es immer im Startrek Universum und sind ein wichtiger Bestandteil. Was nur Nervt ist wenn es sich am ende nur noch darum dreht und alles andere zweitranig wird.
7of9 und die Borgkönigin warum z.b. von der Rolle und den Charakter genauso wichtig wie DATA bei NextGen und haben die Serie deutlich aufgewertet, genauso wie der Teil "*Bele jagt Lokai"* mit Kirk als Kapitän, der Probleme des Rassismus verdeutlicht ohne sich durch die ganze Serie zu ziehen, oder die Binärwesen bei dem es nur ein Geschlecht gibt..... nur um mal ein paar Beispiele zu bringen falls mich jemand unberechtigterweise Frauenfeindlich oder rassistisch nennen will  .


----------



## Mahoy (15. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Kurtzman wird es wieder versauen, jede Wette. Nach Discovery, Picard und Lower Decks erwarte ich wieder ein Desaster. Würde mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen, aber die Hoffnung geht gegen null.


Es gibt zwar Fälle, in denen es notorische Versaubeutler nur lange genug versuchen müssen, bis ihnen doch etwas Gescheites gelingt, aber ich fürchte, du wirst recht behalten und hoffe auf ein Wunder, ohne die Luft anzuhalten.



ararat schrieb:


> Star Trek ist zu einem Propagandafilm über sexuelle Minderheiten geworden


Ach komm, auch alte Leute wie Sir Patrick Stewart haben noch ein Anrecht auf Sexualität.


----------



## Ich 15 (15. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Kurtzman wird es wieder versauen, jede Wette. Nach Discovery, Picard und Lower Decks erwarte ich wieder ein Desaster. Würde mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen, aber die Hoffnung geht gegen null.


Sehe ich genauso, Kurtzman versaut jedes Star Trek. Die Drehbücher bei den aktuellen Serien sind extrem schlecht.



> Dummerweise wird der Rest wohl wie gehabt Politisch gerecht  überbesetzt mit mindesten 50% Frauenanteil, wovon mindestens 2 die höchsten Stellungen besitzen...


Genau die von dir beschriebenen Probleme stören auch mich extremst. Ich habe nichts gegen einen höheren Frauenanteil wie bei Voyager oder homosexuelle Paare etc. Diese ständige Gefühlsduselei nervt extrem. Bei TNG, DS9, Voxager und Enterprise ging es auch ohne. The Orville ist das bessere Star Trek
​


----------



## Gamer1970 (15. März 2021)

Au weia, auch wieder von Kurtzman? Was soll dabei Gescheites rauskommen? Wann kommt endlich wieder mal richtiges Star Trek anstatt WackelwackelBlinkblinkHeulkreischWTF???


----------



## -Loki- (15. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Kurtzman wird es wieder versauen, jede Wette. Nach Discovery, Picard und Lower Decks erwarte ich wieder ein Desaster. Würde mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen, aber die Hoffnung geht gegen null.


Die befürchtung habe ich auch.
Das beste was Discovery hervorgebracht haben waren Spock, Pike und No1. Wobei ich Georgiou und Reno auch nicht so schlecht fand.
Georgiou war duchaus interressant und Reno mochte ich weil die Beziehung zu Stamets mich etwas an die Beziehung zwichen Spock und Pille erinnert hat.
Lower Decks fand ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Wollte es mir anfangs eigentlich nicht antuen, habe mich aber später doch dazu durchgerungen.
Und ich muss sagen, wenn man es annimmt als das was es sein soll war es OK. Aber die ganzen Refferenzen und Andeutungen aus den alten gloreichen Star Trek Tagen habe ich echt gefeiert.


----------



## Nuallan (15. März 2021)

Dahaka92 schrieb:


> Ich finde die älteren Star Trek Serien überhaupt nicht gut, dafür hat Discovery mich zu 100% überzeugt.


Gibt ja auch genug Leute die Bauer sucht Frau überzeugt, also.. 

Du scheinst einfach kein Star Trek zu mögen. So einfach ist das. Discovery wäre unter normalen Umständen für mich eine mittelmäßige 08/15-Sci-Fi-Serie. Das "Star Trek" im Namen ist die wirkliche Beleidigung, die die Serie für mich grottenschlecht macht, denn Discovery und auch Picard haben mit Star Trek ungefähr so viel gemeinsam wie Donald Trump mit der Antifa.

Das scheinen übrigens viele bzw. die meisten Reviewer so zu sehen, wenn man sich die Bewertungen der alten und neuen Serien auf IMDB und Rotten Tomatoes anguckt.


----------



## Emil_Esel (16. März 2021)

ich hab Star Trek mit der Serie ENT begonnen (vor ca. 5 Jahren) gefiel mir sehr gut
danach Discovery,  auch sehr gut
aktuell in Staffel 2 von TNG

seitdem gefällt mir ENT nur noch gut
und Discovery eher ein Weltraum Action Abenteuer mit schönen Effekten (immer noch geil aber hat wenig mit Star Trek zu tun)
seit TNG verstehe ich die Kritik der Fans
Achso und die Piccard Serie hab ich auch gesehen, die kann ich aber immer noch nicht einordnen   

also wenn die neue Serie eher Richtung TNG geht würde ich es begrüßen 
TNG aber wirklich Mega gute Serie (von den Special Effects mal abgesehen)


----------



## derneuemann (16. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch genug Leute die Bauer sucht Frau überzeugt, also..
> 
> Du scheinst einfach kein Star Trek zu mögen. So einfach ist das. Discovery wäre unter normalen Umständen für mich eine mittelmäßige 08/15-Sci-Fi-Serie. Das "Star Trek" im Namen ist die wirkliche Beleidigung, die die Serie für mich grottenschlecht macht, denn Discovery und auch Picard haben mit Star Trek ungefähr so viel gemeinsam wie Donald Trump mit der Antifa.
> 
> Das scheinen übrigens viele bzw. die meisten Reviewer so zu sehen, wenn man sich die Bewertungen der alten und neuen Serien auf IMDB und Rotten Tomatoes anguckt.


Und ich liebe die alten, wie neuen Serien (Discovery Staffel 2 hat mich dann kalt gelassen). Auch die Filme, bin ein Star Trek Fan und mag trotzdem alt und neu.

Was nun...Weder bin ich blöd, zurückgeblieben, oder sonst etwas. Das ist einfach nur mein Geschmack und natürlich kann ich verstehen, wenn jemand anderes es anders sieht, weil ich die Unterschiede in alt und neu natürlich auch sehe.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2021)

Die "Bauer sucht Frau" Keule rauszuholen finde ich auch voll daneben.
Ich bin offen für neues und mag auch Neuerungen.
Deswegen lasse ich ohne irgendwelche große Erwartungen die neue Serie einfach auf mich zukommen.


----------



## bulli007 (16. März 2021)

Emil_Esel schrieb:


> ich hab Star Trek mit der Serie ENT begonnen (vor ca. 5 Jahren) gefiel mir sehr gut
> danach Discovery,  auch sehr gut
> aktuell in Staffel 2 von TNG
> 
> ...


Schön zu lesen das jemand unbedarft an Star Trek geht, es verkehrt rum anschaut und trotzdem versteht was Star Trek ausmacht. Ich bin sicher wenn du bei Q und den Borgs ankommst, wirst du die anderen Serien noch Skeptischer sehen .
Schau dir später auch noch Voyager an, auch wenn die erste Staffel recht flach ist, sie nimmt später deutlich an fahrt auf und es gibt dort vor allem keine Crushers.


----------



## Nuallan (16. März 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Was nun...Weder bin ich blöd, zurückgeblieben, oder sonst etwas.





RyzA schrieb:


> Die "Bauer sucht Frau" Keule rauszuholen finde ich auch voll daneben.
> Ich bin offen für neues und mag auch Neuerungen.
> Deswegen lasse ich ohne irgendwelche große Erwartungen die neue Serie einfach auf mich zukommen.


Geil wie ihr gleich von Bauer sucht Frau getriggert werdet und euch beleidigt fühlt. Das war ein Vergleich, der zeigt das es (sehr viele) Menschen gibt die auf seichte Unterhaltung stehen. Und das ist Discovery definitiv. Popcorn raus, Hirn aus (weil mehr Logiklöcher als Plastikmüll in den Weltmeeren), hübsche Explosionen, Gewalt, Lensflares, Pilzantriebe und heulende Vulkanier bestaunen und unterhalten lassen.

Picard ist dagegen einfach nur eine offene Beleidigung gegen die Fans. Alte Charaktere und die mittlerweile böse (!) Föderation werden mit Füßen getreten, es rollen Köpfe, Alien-Säure, Seven als Rambo.. 

Ich bin auch offen für neue Sachen. Nur nicht für pseudo-politischen Woke-Kernschrott mit "Star Trek" im Titel. Dann doch bitte lieber "neu" in Form von The Orville. Da sitzt ein Fan am Steuer, und das sieht man sofort.


----------



## Dahaka92 (16. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Geil wie ihr gleich von Bauer sucht Frau getriggert werdet und euch beleidigt fühlt. Das war ein Vergleich, der zeigt das es (sehr viele) Menschen gibt die auf seichte Unterhaltung stehen. Und das ist Discovery definitiv. Popcorn raus, Hirn aus (weil mehr Logiklöcher als Plastikmüll in den Weltmeeren), hübsche Explosionen, Gewalt, Lensflares, Pilzantriebe und heulende Vulkanier bestaunen und unterhalten lassen.



Dein "Vergleich" ist nur einfach völlig daneben und ist tatsächlich eine Beleidigung, dass kannst du jetzt drehen und wenden wie du willst. Es gibt sehr viele Beispiele für "seichte Unterhaltung", Bauer sucht Frau ist einfach Trash TV und nichts anderes - kein Wunder, dass sich hier mehrere Personen von so einer Aussage angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## Bluebird (16. März 2021)

Die Hoffnung das die gleichen Versager nach 3 versuchen endlich kapiert haben, was sie vergeigt haben ist eigentlich schon die Definition von Wahnsinn !
spätestens seit Lower Decks glaube ich denen nicht mal mehr wenn sie sagend er Himmel ist blau .
Das einzige nehmen was etwas taugt, also denn Cast und an den Rest ein komplett anderes Team setzen dann hat die Serie eine Chance . Denn an dem bisherigen stimmt einfach mal gar nix , da muss ein Cut her eine komplette trennung sonst kann man es gleich sein lassen !

PS: Einzel folgen erleichtern es am Anfang extrem, die Charaktere und das Universum vor zu stellen und wenn viele nicht meiner Meinung sein werden hat das vermeidliche Monster der Woche Prinzip auch Enterprise damals Gut getan . loser Zusammenhang nicht wie bei TNG wo die Folge oder Staffel davor oft schon vergessen war , reichen mir mehr als auf und wie man bei Enterprise Staffel 4 sehen konnte kann man mit Doppel oder dreifach Folgen wirklich was machen !


----------



## Nuallan (16. März 2021)

Dahaka92 schrieb:


> Dein "Vergleich" ist nur einfach völlig daneben und ist tatsächlich eine Beleidigung, dass kannst du jetzt drehen und wenden wie du willst.


Sorry, aber ich lass mir von dir ganz bestimmt nicht erzählen wie ich irgendwas meine. Ich habe niemanden beleidigt, sondern einen Vergleich gemacht. Das ist eine "Tatsache", und nicht den Stuss den du da behauptest. Kleiner Tipp: Unterstellungen verstoßen gegen die Forenregeln.


Dahaka92 schrieb:


> Bauer sucht Frau ist einfach Trash TV und nichts anderes


Das ist deine Meinung, nichts weiter. Meiner Meinung nach ist Discovery Trash TV. Und jetzt?


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (16. März 2021)

Star Trek heißt für mich seit Jahren nur noch The Orville.

Diese dystopischen neuen Telenovelas sollen andere genießen.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich lass mir von dir ganz bestimmt nicht erzählen wie ich irgendwas meine. Ich habe niemanden beleidigt, sondern einen Vergleich gemacht. Das ist eine "Tatsache", und nicht den Stuss den du da behauptest. Kleiner Tipp: Unterstellungen verstoßen gegen die Forenregeln.


Meinst du, weil du dir soviele Punkte für Reaktionen im Forum zusammengesammelt hast, kannst du so mit anderen Usern umgehen? Kritisierst fehlendes Niveau aber kommst dann auch selber mit niveaulosen Vergleichen um die Ecke. Auch wenn das keine direkte Unterstellung von dir war, so war das eine Anspielung. Von wegen diejenigen die "Discovery" oder "Picard" gut finden, die gucken auch Trash-TV wie "Bauer sucht Frau".


----------



## Mahoy (16. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du, weil du dir soviele Punkte für Reaktionen im Forum zusammengesammelt hast, kannst du so mit anderen Usern umgehen? Kritisierst fehlendes Niveau aber kommst dann auch selber mit niveaulosen Vergleichen um die Ecke. Auch wenn das keine direkte Unterstellung von dir war, so war das eine Anspielung. Von wegen diejenigen die "Discovery" oder "Picard" gut finden, die gucken auch Trash-TV wie "Bauer sucht Frau".


Sicherlich kann man's auch so verstehen.
Ich hatte es allerdings eher als "Es gibt auch Leute, die 'Bauer sucht Frau' mögen. Ich versteh's nicht, aber es gibt sie." gedeutet.

Und was die Meinungen zu den neuen Star-Trek-Serien angeht, gibt es es durchaus Abstufungen.
Ich halte beispielsweise DSC für kompletten Müll, der schafft hat, jeden kleinsten hoffnungsvollen Ansatz bereits in der Episode zu torpedieren, in der er aufkommt.
PIC ist insgesamt nicht besser, hat aber immerhin ein paar nostalgische Momente.
LD genieße ich. Klar, da zündet auch nicht jeder Gag und es ist bei weitem kein Futurama, aber allemal unterhaltsam und kann den ST-Kanon nicht beschädigen.

Mit "The Orville" als Quasi-Hommage wurde ich nie richtig warm; die Sprünge zwischen Drama und Geblödel sind mir persönlich zu inkonsequent. Aber eins merkt man: Die Leute dort haben das Wesen von Star Trek besser verstanden als Kurtzman und seine Spießgesellen, obwohl sie nicht das Label tragen.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man's auch so verstehen.
> Ich hatte es allerdings eher als "Es gibt auch Leute, die 'Bauer sucht Frau' mögen. Ich versteh's nicht, aber es gibt sie." gedeutet.


Ja es gibt alles mögliche aber solch eine Bemerkung verfolgt schon sein Ziel und ist hier meiner Meinung nach Fehl am Platz.


----------



## Nuallan (16. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn das keine direkte Unterstellung von dir war, so war das eine Anspielung.


Ja, natürlich war es eine Anspielung. Ist halt für mich beides Trash TV.

Aber nur weil irgendwer einen in meinen Augen grottenschlechten TV-Geschmack hat, muss ich mir von irgendwelchen Gestalten nicht mehrfach einreden oder unterstellen lassen ich wollte jemanden als dumm betiteln oder beleidigen. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man's auch so verstehen.
> Ich hatte es allerdings eher als "Es gibt auch Leute, die 'Bauer sucht Frau' mögen. Ich versteh's nicht, aber es gibt sie." gedeutet.


Ungefähr so war es gemeint. Ich glaube die User die sich hier über die Aussage aufregen sind einfach nur getriggert, weil sie die Show mögen und diese hier (und fast überall) als Dreck abgestemptelt wird, was sie letztendlich leider auch ist (siehe Ratings/Kritiken/Fan-Meinungen). 

Und wer hört schon gerne das er auf etwas steht was die Mehrheit scheinbar als Trash-TV und eine Beleidigung des Franchises ansieht?


----------



## derneuemann (16. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Geil wie ihr gleich von Bauer sucht Frau getriggert werdet und euch beleidigt fühlt. Das war ein Vergleich, der zeigt das es (sehr viele) Menschen gibt die auf seichte Unterhaltung stehen. Und das ist Discovery definitiv. Popcorn raus, Hirn aus (weil mehr Logiklöcher als Plastikmüll in den Weltmeeren), hübsche Explosionen, Gewalt, Lensflares, Pilzantriebe und heulende Vulkanier bestaunen und unterhalten lassen.
> 
> Picard ist dagegen einfach nur eine offene Beleidigung gegen die Fans. Alte Charaktere und die mittlerweile böse (!) Föderation werden mit Füßen getreten, es rollen Köpfe, Alien-Säure, Seven als Rambo..
> 
> Ich bin auch offen für neue Sachen. Nur nicht für pseudo-politischen Woke-Kernschrott mit "Star Trek" im Titel. Dann doch bitte lieber "neu" in Form von The Orville. Da sitzt ein Fan am Steuer, und das sieht man sofort.


Ich fühle mich bestimmt nicht angegriffen, mir ging es nur um den Unterschiedlichen Geschmack und das man das nicht immer direkt auf irgendetwas reduziernen sollte, sobald es sich nicht mit dem eigenen Geschmack trifft. Das ist alles und deine Kritik an vielen der jüngeren Erzeugnisse der Star Trek Welt, ist ja auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


Nuallan schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich war es eine Anspielung. Ist halt für mich beides Trash TV.
> 
> Aber nur weil irgendwer einen in meinen Augen grottenschlechten TV-Geschmack hat, muss ich mir von irgendwelchen Gestalten nicht mehrfach einreden oder unterstellen lassen ich wollte jemanden als dumm betiteln oder beleidigen.
> 
> ...


Jetzt bist du der, der sich angegriffen fühlt. Warum ist mir schleierhaft. Meinerseits gab es sicher keinen  Wenn es so ankam, sorry. Wie gesagt ging es mir nur um Geschmack und wie unterschiedlich der auch sein mag. Da braucht man nicht drüber werten.

Ich habe weiterhin kein Problem, wenn ein anderer Picard, Discovery und co nicht mag, oder schlecht findet.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Aber nur weil irgendwer einen in meinen Augen grottenschlechten TV-Geschmack hat, muss ich mir *von irgendwelchen Gestalten* nicht mehrfach einreden oder unterstellen lassen ich wollte jemanden als dumm betiteln oder beleidigen.


Was du im selben Atemzug gerade tust.


Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich glaube die User die sich hier über die Aussage aufregen sind einfach nur getriggert, weil sie die Show mögen und diese hier (und fast überall) als Dreck abgestemptelt wird, was sie letztendlich leider auch ist (siehe Ratings/Kritiken/Fan-Meinungen).


Wie war das nochmal mit den Unterstellungen?

"Bauer sucht Frau" ist auch Mist. Aber das mit den neuen Star Trek Serien zu  vergleichen ist noch schlimmer als Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## chill_eule (16. März 2021)

Ich kenne "Picard" und mochte es, so wie *alles* andere, was ich bisher im ST Universum gesehen/gelesen/gespielt habe.
Im Gegensatz dazu kenne ich weder Discovery, Locker Decks, The Orville(WTF?) oder Bauer sucht Frau...

Was machen wir nun? 
Bin ich jetzt ein Trekkie? Trash-TV-brainwashed? Oder was?


----------



## ocquest (16. März 2021)

Das Wort Fan kommt von fanatic. Das heißt auf deutsch Fanatiker.

Wenn man auf die hört, kann sowieso nichts gutes bei raus kommen.

Sieht man hier gut, wie sich die Fans wegen Lächerlichkeiten fast die Köpfe einhauen. 

P.S.: Ich mag TNG und Bauer sucht Frau.  
Weil man bei Bauer sucht Frau besser lachen kann, als bei jeder aktuellen Comedy Serie.
Sind Bauer sucht Frau Fans eigentlich nicht auch Trekkies? (wegen Trecker und so?)


----------



## Nuallan (16. März 2021)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du der, der sich angegriffen fühlt. Warum ist mir schleierhaft. Meinerseits gab es sicher keinen  Wenn es so ankam, sorry. Wie gesagt ging es mir nur um Geschmack und wie unterschiedlich der auch sein mag. Da braucht man nicht drüber werten.


Naja, oben hast du geschrieben:


derneuemann schrieb:


> Was nun...Weder bin ich blöd, zurückgeblieben, oder sonst etwas.


Könnte man so auslegen als ob ich dich direkt oder indirekt als blöd, zurückgeblieben usw. bezeichnet hab. Vielleicht interpretiere ich auch zu viel in die ein oder andere Aussage. 


ocquest schrieb:


> Das Wort Fan kommt von fanatic. Das heißt auf deutsch Fanatiker.
> 
> Wenn man auf die hört, kann sowieso nichts gutes bei raus kommen.


Genau.. Eine Marke sollte nie auf seine Fans hören..  Großes Kino. 


ocquest schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich mag TNG und Bauer sucht Frau.
> Weil man bei Bauer sucht Frau besser lachen kann, als bei jeder aktuellen Comedy Serie.
> Sind Bauer sucht Frau Fans eigentlich nicht auch Trekkies? (wegen Trecker und so?)


Na dein letzter Satz zeigt ja schon was für eine Art Humor du gut findest. Auf dem Niveau biste wohl bei RTL & Co. gut aufgehoben.

Ist doch schön das du wenigstens dazu stehst Bauer sucht Frau zu gucken. Ok, zugegeben, ich würde nicht damit hausieren gehen menschenverachtendes TV zu gucken und mich daran zu ergötzen, aber hey, wenn du das für dich als nötig empfindest wünsche ich dir weiterhin viel "Spaß".


----------



## ocquest (17. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Genau.. Eine Marke sollte nie auf seine Fans hören..  Großes Kino.


Natürlich sollte eine Marke NICHT auf die Fans hören.
Wenn man auf Fans hört, kann nur Müll bei rauskommen. Sieht man bei wahnsinnig vielen Franchises, wie sie durch "Fans" kaputt gemacht wurden.
Weil Fans immer ganz genau wissen, wie etwas zu sein hat. Und jeder, der glaubt so ein absolutes Wissen für sich beanspruchen zu können, ist ein Fan(atiker).
Man hört nicht auf Fanatiker.

Desweiteren lässt du völlig außer Acht, das Fans nur ein ganz geringer Teil der Käuferschicht sind.
Man produziert Medien für den Mainstream, nicht für Fans.

Es gibt eigentlich bisher nur eine Medien Industrie die regelmässig Fan-Service Medien produziert und das ist die japanische Anime-Industrie.
Diese lächerlichen Bikini Fan-Service Folgen sind mittlerweile in fast jeder Anime Serie zu finden. Von Spielen mit Fan-Service DLCs fange ich gar nicht erst an.. 



Nuallan schrieb:


> Na dein letzter Satz zeigt ja schon was für eine Art Humor du gut findest. Auf dem Niveau biste wohl bei RTL & Co. gut aufgehoben.
> 
> Ist doch schön das du wenigstens dazu stehst Bauer sucht Frau zu gucken. Ok, zugegeben, ich würde nicht damit hausieren gehen menschenverachtendes TV zu gucken und mich daran zu ergötzen, aber hey, wenn du das für dich als nötig empfindest wünsche ich dir weiterhin viel "Spaß".



Jo da strotzt ja nur so die Überheblichkeit eines Fan(atikers) aus jeder Pore.
Du kannst mich damit nicht verletzen, sorry. 

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, das Picard als aufgeschlossener Mensch sich sicherlich eine Folge Bauer sucht Frau mit mir angeschaut hätte. Jedenfalls die Folgen, in denen Weinbauer vorkommen.. 

Fan(atiker) dagegen hätte Picard sicher gehasst.
Oder sagen wir mal, er hätte sie abgelehnt, denn Picard ist viel zu empathisch und umsichtig für Hass.


----------



## Nuallan (17. März 2021)

ocquest schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur sagen, das Picard als aufgeschlossener Mensch sich sicherlich eine Folge Bauer sucht Frau mit mir angeschaut hätte. Jedenfalls die Folgen, in denen Weinbauer vorkommen..


Sicher würde Picard sich mit dir menschenverachtendes RTL-TV angucken, wo minderbemittelte und sogar behinderte Menschen zur Belustigung des Pöbels vorgeführt und ausgebeutet werden. Sicher. 100%. Muss schön sein in deiner Märchenwelt.. 

Ich glaube du verstehst weder die Figur Picard, noch Star Trek an sich, noch die Worte "Fanatiker" oder "Hass", mit denen du hier blind um dich schmeißt. Aber hey, überraschen tut mich das nicht bei der Bauer sucht Frau Zielgruppe.

Viel mehr kann ich zu deiner Person leider auch nicht mehr schreiben ohne die Forenregeln zu verletzen.


----------



## ocquest (17. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Sicher würde Picard sich mit dir menschenverachtendes RTL-TV angucken, wo minderbemittelte und sogar behinderte Menschen zur Belustigung des Pöbels vorgeführt und ausgebeutet werden. Sicher. 100%. Muss schön sein in deiner Märchenwelt..
> 
> Ich glaube du verstehst weder die Figur Picard, noch Star Trek an sich, noch die Worte "Fanatiker" oder "Hass", mit denen du hier blind um dich schmeißt. Aber hey, überraschen tut mich das nicht bei der Bauer sucht Frau Zielgruppe.
> 
> Viel mehr kann ich zu deiner Person leider auch nicht mehr schreiben ohne die Forenregeln zu verletzen.


Du willst einem was "Fanatiker" und "Hass" erzählen?
Dabei trieft jeder deiner Sätze nur so vor Gehässigkeit und Überheblichkeit. 

Naja, was will man auch von einem Fanatiker erwarten..?
Fanatiker wissen halt immer ganz genau, wie etwas ist und zu sein hat.
Und nur der Fanatiker hat immer recht.
Verblendete Menschen halt.
Und das du dich gerade noch so "zurückhalten" kannst, um keine Foren Regeln zu verletzen.. lol..
Spricht ja für sich. Wenn man keine Argumente hat und so...
Du passt perfekt ins Bild. 


Ich könnte mir auch gut eine Double-Feature Episode vorstellen.
Q kommt mal wieder um die Ecke und steckt Picard als Kandidat in eine Bauer sucht Frau Staffel.
Natürlich mit dem üblichen partiellen Gedächtnisverlust.
Dann können wir verfolgen wie er seinen Wingert beackert und lieblichen Rosé verköstigt.
Irgendwann findet Data dann Aufzeichnungen von Picard in der Vergangenheit.
Also ab auf maximum Warp und an der nächsten Corona einer Sonne vorbei um ihn abzuholen.


----------



## Nuallan (17. März 2021)

ocquest schrieb:


> Du willst einem was "Fanatiker" und "Hass" erzählen?


Äh.. das waren deine Worte, nicht meine. Bring das bitte nicht durcheinander.


ocquest schrieb:


> Und das du dich gerade noch so "zurückhalten" kannst, um keine Foren Regeln zu verletzen.. lol..
> Spricht ja für sich. Wenn man keine Argumente hat und so...
> Du passt perfekt ins Bild.


Welches Bild denn? Das eines Fanatikers? Würde der dich nicht einfach beleidigen, statt sich an Regeln zu halten? Beweist (mal wieder) wie wenig Plan du doch hast was die Worte bedeuten mit denen du um dich schmeißt. Tja, sowas lernt man halt bei RTL nicht..

Ich würde mich schämen solche Wörter in so einem lächerlichen Zusammenhang zu benutzen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass du nicht irgendwann mal wirklichem Hass und echten Fanatikern begegnest.


----------



## ocquest (17. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Äh.. das waren deine Worte, nicht meine. Bring das bitte nicht durcheinander.


Du wolltest mir erzählen, ich wüsste Begrifflichkeiten nicht einzuordnen. Bring das bitte nicht durcheinander. 



Nuallan schrieb:


> Welches Bild denn? Das eines Fanatikers? Würde der dich nicht einfach beleidigen, statt sich an Regeln zu halten? Beweist (mal wieder) wie wenig Plan du doch hast was die Worte bedeuten mit denen du um dich schmeißt. nicht..


Nein, das würde ein Fanatiker nicht machen. Das würde nur ein Chaot oder Anarchist machen.
Beweist (mal wieder) wie wenig Plan du doch hast, was die Worte bedeuten mit denen du um dich schmeißt. nicht.. 




Nuallan schrieb:


> Tja, sowas lernt man halt bei RTL nicht..
> 
> Ich würde mich schämen solche Wörter in so einem lächerlichen Zusammenhang zu benutzen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass du nicht irgendwann mal wirklichem Hass und echten Fanatikern begegnest.


Schon witzig, wie unglaublich stark du da getriggert bist.
Kannst ja an gar nichts anderes mehr denken und musst immer wieder das gleiche wiederholen. 

Ich würde mich schämen, Sätze vollster Gehässigkeit und Überheblichkeit in die Welt zu setzen und trotzdem noch zu glauben, das man auf dem moralisch erhobenen Ross sitzt, nur weil man irgendwelche Sendungen schaut oder auch nicht.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass du nicht irgendwann mal Menschen begegnest, die dir Selbstreflektion beibringen. Das wird dann peinlich.. 


Achja ich stell mir das schön vor.
Picard bei Bauer sucht Frau, gemütlich eine edelsüße Auslese am schlürfen, dann ein paar Damen auf den Wingert der Familie Picard einladen und ein bisschen flirten.
Natürlich darf keine der Frauen einen Kinderwunsch haben, das wäre dem guten Captain dann doch ein bisschen viel.

Man könnte auch eine Version machen, in der die Damen aus ST die Herren empfangen.
Delana, Tasha und Dax bei "Schwiegersohn gesucht", die dicke Vera stellt die Damen dann vor.
Wird ein wunderbares Scheunenfest.
Und dann eine Special Episode "Mutter & Tochter" mit Delana und Lwaxana auf Doppel-Dates.
Ich kann es bildlich vor mir sehen. Ein Traum. 

P.S.: Ich muss sagen, das meine Ideen zu einem Star Trek-Trash-TV Crossover auch bei meinen Mitspielern in Virtual Reality eben in Star Trek Bridge Crew sehr gut ankamen. 
"Ich bin ein Borg, holt mich hier raus!" ist meine neuste Kreation. Die ganze Show spielt auf dem Borg Schiff. 
Dann ab zur Borg Prüfung. Systemkritische Komponenten auf dem Borg Schiff manipulieren, ohne das sie aus dem Recharger erwachen. Wer erwischt und zum Borg wird, fliegt raus.


----------



## Nuallan (17. März 2021)

ocquest schrieb:


> Ich würde mich schämen, Sätze vollster Gehässigkeit und Überheblichkeit in die Welt zu setzen und trotzdem noch zu glauben, das man auf dem moralisch erhobenen Ross sitzt, nur weil man irgendwelche Sendungen schaut oder auch nicht.


"Moralisch erhobenen Ross"  

Das RTL (bzw. die ganze Sendergruppe inkl. VOX usw.) eine Zielgruppe anlockt die oft das Wort "Moral" nicht mal buchstabieren kann, hat mit Glauben nix zu tun. Das sollte im Jahr 2021 Allgemeinwissen sein. 

Ich persönlich glaube viele Menschen, die solche Sendungen gucken, oder Dschungelcamp, wo abgehalfterte "Stars" sich für ihre nächste Koksline prostituieren, oder wenn Vera verarmten oder geistig beschränkten Menschen 50€ gibt um sie vorzuführen, sind entweder älter, oder in den 90ern hängen geblieben, oder führt ein so erbärmliches Leben, dass sie andere sehen wollen denen es noch erbärmlicher geht um sich besser zu fühlen.

Und dann gibts natürlich noch die, die sich einfach nur über andere Menschen lustig machen und drüber lachen wollen. Hattest ja schon gesagt das du zu denen gehörst. Die finde ich ehrlich gesagt am erbärmlichsten. Und ich verschwende ab jetzt keine einzige Sekunde meiner Zeit mehr an dich.


----------



## ocquest (18. März 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> "Moralisch erhobenen Ross"
> 
> Das RTL (bzw. die ganze Sendergruppe inkl. VOX usw.) eine Zielgruppe anlockt die oft das Wort "Moral" nicht mal buchstabieren kann, hat mit Glauben nix zu tun. Das sollte im Jahr 2021 Allgemeinwissen sein.
> 
> ...



Eben am Frühstückstisch ist mir noch eingefallen.
Wie wäre es denn mit einer Staffel "The Trekchelor"?
Cocky Riker sucht ein neues Love-Interest nachdem Worf ihm Delana endgültig ausgespannt hat.
Ach wäre das herrlich, Riker in der Nacht der Rosen im Anzug vor den Ladys.
Natürlich immer einen kleinen Ticken zu selbstbewusst am flirten mit den Damen.
Und dann die Rosenvergabe. Welche der immer zu voreilig verliebten Damen muss heute gehen?
Es wird spannend!

Danach gehts ab zum "Sommerhaus der Star Treks".
Urlaubsplanet Risa ist Schauplatz.
Schön in tropischer Atmosphäre Cocktails schlürfen und die anderen Pärchen leicht schief von der Seite anschauen.
Irgendwann kommt Georgina Fleur und Freund vorbei für eine Spuckattacke auf Worf.
Ich kann das Gesicht von Worf bildlich vor mir sehen.
Danach ab zur Pärchenprüfung. Es wird die Klettertour nachgeklettert, bei der Kirk damals beinahe zu Tode gestürzt wäre. Natürlich mit simuliertem Absturz. 
Na, welches der Pärchen kann da wohl die Nerven behalten?
Ein absolutes Fernseh-Fest!

Ich glaube ich werde gleich mit den Jungs in VR bei Star Trek Bridge Crew mal einen entsprechenden Role Play starten.
Ich spiele eine der Damen.
Ob Riker mir wohl eine Rose geben wird?
Ich hoffe es sehr.


----------



## Mahoy (18. März 2021)

Dann bitte aber auch "Die große Kochshow mit Neelix", "Richterin Barbara Q" und im Spätprogramm "Orion Heat".


----------



## ocquest (18. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann bitte aber auch "Die große Kochshow mit Neelix", "Richterin Barbara Q" und im Spätprogramm "Orion Heat".



Haha, ja sehr gut. 

Kann mit auch gut eine Special Episode "Kitchen Impossible" mit Neelix als Gast vorstellen.
Da gehts dann auf mehrer Schiffe und/oder Planeten um dort übliche Gerichte fremder Spezies nachzukochen.
Besondere Herausforderung für die Geschmacksnerven (und die guten Manieren): Die klingonische Küche.

Bei Richterin Barbara Q würde ich Guinan als Staatsanwalt vorschlagen, damit sich das kräftemässig etwas ausgleicht.
Denn ich denke, Richterin Barbara Q wird sich schwer damit tun, Beweise neutral bewerten zu könne und könnte diese vielleicht auch schwupps-di-wupps mal in etwas anderes verwandeln oder gleich ganz verschwinden lassen. Staatsanwalt Guinan holt sie dann zurück. Natürlich ohne das jemand bemerkt, das sie überhaupt etwas getan hat.

Und nicht zu vergessen, das wahnsinns TV-Special "Die Wollnys treffen Die Tribbles - Zwei Großfamilien tauschen sich aus".
Eventuell entsteht daraus sogar eine kleine Liaison.
Sarafina Wollny schießt Peter endlich in den Wind, weil sie nun doch bemerkt hat, das er intelligenztechnisch noch unter dem Niveau eines Tribbles ist.
"Also wieso nicht gleich einen Tribble nehmen?", denkt sich die gute Dame.
Jeremy-Pascal Wollny ist zwar erst dagegen und reißt aus, aber letztendlich findet man doch zusammen und feiert im TV die Hochzeit von Sarafina und Tribble Nr. 205.
Wir dürfen uns auf die Kinder freuen!


----------

